
Derek Wise, CTO at Pricline.com explains why it's important to reward failure - venturis_voice
http://www.venturi-group.com/podcast/cto-guide-rewarding-failure/
======
zimpenfish
Title might need changing - he's the CTO of Grapeshot, not Pricline.com (which
I think should have been Priceline.com anyway.)

> In this episode Andy Davis talks to Derek Wise, the CTO at Grapeshot.

